# Do you actually feel your photography is improving?



## batmura (Aug 30, 2017)

If so, how do you assess the quality of your work? Do you consult friends or pros to get feedback from their regarding your output? Do you simply view and compare your recent work with your earlier photos?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2017)

Been shooting photos for 40-plus years..my work is 'always CHANGING...not sure about "mproving" though...in all honestly, the "improving" happened decades ago...


----------



## jaomul (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm not what one would consider good, but my photos are better now than they were when I originally got a little serious about taking photos. That is down to reading up a little on why photos work, trying to improve composition etc, and things like learning what portraits are often better with catchlights. I can see my older photos were more cluttered and had less subject emphasis


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 31, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Been shooting photos for 40-plus years..my work is 'always CHANGING...not sure about "mproving" though...in all honestly, the "improving" happened decades ago...



Yepper.....


----------



## yaopey (Aug 31, 2017)

I guess when your photography has improved, you start getting some insight of what you should do or have done. You'll also pay more attention to composition and light to create an image, rather than taking a snapshot without thinking.


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 31, 2017)

Nope, been the same for years.


----------



## davidbeckphoto (Aug 31, 2017)

My quality standards have been pretty static for a while now, but I measure improvement by getting into more prestigious publications than the last time. 

Started with Flickr photo of the day contests, then getting featured in social media collectives, then Instagram-only "magazines", then print magazines, now I aim my sites at bigger publications like Paper, Maxim, and Vogue Italia. 

A lot of times the challenge is matching the style of the particular publication rather than taking a "better" photo per se.


----------



## suzuki (Aug 31, 2017)

Of course ive improved.

Ive gone from  knowing nothing, sans how to load film and push that button, to knowing how to actually take a photograph. Not just an unthinking snap shot, but figuring out the scene and adjusting the camera correctly. I now know what my style is, what looks right to me.

After all, the only one I have to please is myself. Its art.


----------



## john.margetts (Sep 1, 2017)

Not sure what 'improve' means. I learnt to control my cameras 40-odd years ago. There is a bit to learn with each new camera but not a lot. My work is certainly changing as I am becoming more abstract in many ways which is a million miles away from the industrial archeology of the 1970s.

My method if judging my pictures has changed as well. I now rely on local artists accepting my pictures into their exhibitions - big advantage is that most artists could not care less about 'tack sharp'.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 1, 2017)

I feel like I'm always in the two steps forward one step back mode.  Which isn't necessarily a bad thing as it does involve progress/improvement!  When you learn something new you take a giant leap forward but then you have some backslide until you learn to master your new skill.  There are so many different skills to master when it comes to photography.  Everything from proper hand held technique to metering to cloning to skin smoothing to doing a multi exposure merge.  

I assess the quality of my photos by seeking critique on sites like TPF and from my photo meetup group, by critiquing my own images (I'm much harsher than anyone on this site when it comes to my own stuff) and by showing my work to non photographers who I know will give me their honest opinions. 

Looking at my earlier photos, I think I've improved quite a bit overall but still a long way to go if I want to feel like my work is as good as what the photographers that I admire are producing.  

Fortunately, like golf and sex, photography can be enjoyed even if you're not good at it!


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 3, 2017)

Not really.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 4, 2017)

I would like to say I've improved considerably this year.

On average I shoot about 900-1200 "keeper" photos each year. This year already I've shot 3000 photos so my keeper rate has gone up significantly. Honestly, I'd like to say that switching to just shooting mostly with primes has really helped me out a lot. I've also been trying to stop thinking about what people think about my work, stop thinking about gear and just be comfortable with my style or stop trying to emulate a certain photographer who I can never be. I am who I am and I have learn to be comfortable with that and just go out and make photos even if they suck, at least I am shooting for me and not someone else. I also learned it's okay to miss photo opportunities, no need to get depressed over it, just move on. I also stopped forcing myself to take photos EVERY DAY, I shoot when I want. If I take a week off, then so be it.

2017 has been a good year for my photography and to think in the beginning of the year I felt like giving it all up. I have actually improved. Who would've thought?!


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 4, 2017)

Happy wife happy life. 

Besides her, I attend regular photography club meetings and show a few photos. Show some here on TPF as well. 

Getting out there is half the battle. Its the act of taking a photo to present to others which will push my boundaries. 

A lot here say they shoot for themselves, I dont really. Im trying to produce a product, for the purpose of others to consume. Its a long journey of " improvement " getting to that point that others will want to consume the photo.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 4, 2017)

I just accept the fact I'm not very good at this. This makes it easy to at least try an improve visually. Been shooting for 2 years. I feel good when my vision of an image match's what comes out of camera, very difficult. Other than that, looking over old images is a little embarrassing. Improvement? I don't know, it's more about gaining ground on seeing the image as opposed to taking it. Kind of like the horse before the cart. My mentor retired, moved away, then passed away. He always said,  "see the image first, then take it." If you don't see it, it's a snapshot 99.9% of the time. He also would say, "typically, the best photographers are the old film photo journalists because they trained themselves to see the image at a moment's notice, their paycheck depended on it."


----------



## Peeb (Sep 4, 2017)

I've stopped fretting about 'better' or 'worse'- I'm sure that I'm am technically more learned than I was a couple of years ago, but none of my images that I thought were life-changing came out as well as I had hoped, and some of my 'just-ok' shot have been better received than my so called winners.  Bottom line- just keep mashing down on that little button and keep trying to learn more.  Time will tell.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 4, 2017)

Everytime I go out and shoot, I always go out thinking not only to improve ... but also give some thought on how to improve.  Been doing this improvement process since the 1960's ... one day it should take hold.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 4, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Everytime I go out and shoot, I always go out thinking not only to improve ... but also give some thought on how to improve.  Been doing this improvement process since the 1960's ... one day it should take hold.


There's the ticket!


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm like Peeb, I don't really think about it one way or the other anymore.  There was a point about a year ago, when I felt like I had hit a wall, I was so worried about not improving, that it was dragging me down. Then I realized that I'm not in it for compensation or competition with anyone (including myself), and my life changed. I look photography like a  journey with no destination in mind, every time I see a new technique/process, it's like finding an interesting road to explore. I go, I look, I spend as much or as little time as I like before I'm on to the next adventure. If I learn something or improve great, if not there's another road just ahead.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 4, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I'm like Peeb, I don't really think about it one way or the other anymore.  There was a point about a year ago, when I felt like I had hit a wall, I was so worried about not improving, that it was dragging me down. Then I realized that I'm not in it for compensation or competition with anyone (including myself), and my life changed. I look photography like a  journey with no destination in mind, every time I see a new technique/process, it's like finding an interesting road to explore. I go, I look, I spend as much or as little time as I like before I'm on to the next adventure. If I learn something or improve great, if not there's another road just ahead.


Not me, I'm too competitive. When there are other photogs around me ... I really ramp it up mentally and physically.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 4, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm like Peeb, I don't really think about it one way or the other anymore.  There was a point about a year ago, when I felt like I had hit a wall, I was so worried about not improving, that it was dragging me down. Then I realized that I'm not in it for compensation or competition with anyone (including myself), and my life changed. I look photography like a  journey with no destination in mind, every time I see a new technique/process, it's like finding an interesting road to explore. I go, I look, I spend as much or as little time as I like before I'm on to the next adventure. If I learn something or improve great, if not there's another road just ahead.
> ...


The 'alpha' photog!!  

It must have served you well- I really respect the work you've shared.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 4, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Not me, I'm too competitive. When there are other photogs around me ... I really ramp it up mentally and



I bet you're one of those guys that argue over who has the biggest aperture or the longest focal length


----------



## Destin (Sep 4, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Not me, I'm too competitive. When there are other photogs around me ... I really ramp it up mentally and
> ...



I might not have the biggest lens, but my girlfriend likes my photos.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 4, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Not me, I'm too competitive. When there are other photogs around me ... I really ramp it up mentally and
> ...


Size doesn't matter.


----------



## DriedStrawbery (Sep 4, 2017)

john.margetts said:


> Not sure what 'improve' means. I learnt to control my cameras 40-odd years ago. There is a bit to learn with each new camera but not a lot. My work is certainly changing as I am becoming more abstract in many ways which is a million miles away from the industrial archeology of the 1970s.
> 
> My method if judging my pictures has changed as well. I now rely on local artists accepting my pictures into their exhibitions - big advantage is that most artists could not care less about 'tack sharp'.
> 
> Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk



Can you please give an example of getting more abstract? 



Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 4, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...


Saying "Mines 2.8"never got me any anywhere lol


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 4, 2017)

That 'cuz mines 1.4.


----------



## john.margetts (Sep 4, 2017)

DriedStrawbery said:


> john.margetts said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what 'improve' means. I learnt to control my cameras 40-odd years ago. There is a bit to learn with each new camera but not a lot. My work is certainly changing as I am becoming more abstract in many ways which is a million miles away from the industrial archeology of the 1970s.
> ...


At the last exhibition I contributed to my picture was of the force pump on a rusty diesel tractor engine, along with the associated pipework.

At our September exhibition I have two pictures: old ropes hanging over the side of a derelict trawler and a a person on a bridge over the Witham in thick fog - thick enough that it is just vague shapes.

I'm not going to post them as they are commercially viable pictures but you are welcome to come to the Usher gallery in Lincoln next week to see them yourself.


----------



## DriedStrawbery (Sep 4, 2017)

john.margetts said:


> DriedStrawbery said:
> 
> 
> > john.margetts said:
> ...



Thanks. I get the idea. 

As part of my growth in photography, there are two things I'm looking at next - one is story telling and another is learning the technical aspects (lighting etc). 

As part of one im starting to visit galleries. Some are straightforward - landscape etc. The other is the abstract ones (same with paintings). I'm not sure how to "see" it, is it left to the interpretation of the viewer or does the artist have a particular idea that is captured in abstract forms of photography?



Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## john.margetts (Sep 5, 2017)

DriedStrawbery said:


> As part of my growth in photography, there are two things I'm looking at next - one is story telling and another is learning the technical aspects (lighting etc).
> 
> As part of one im starting to visit galleries. Some are straightforward - landscape etc. The other is the abstract ones (same with paintings). I'm not sure how to "see" it, is it left to the interpretation of the viewer or does the artist have a particular idea that is captured in abstract forms of photography?


Yes. Both. Art is always a collaboration between artist and viewer - each contributes to the conversation.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 5, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> That 'cuz mines 1.4.


Mines in shutter priority mode...


----------



## Destin (Sep 5, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > That 'cuz mines 1.4.
> ...



You're doing it all wrong then! You should be in aperture priority because clearly size matters more than speed.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 5, 2017)

Destin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...



Ahh but my Daddy always said you can't drive a spike with a tack hammer, so clearly you've discounted the effect of the number of Megapixels behind the lens.


----------



## Destin (Sep 5, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



That's okay, I can just crank up my sensitivity and I'll still get an exposure at the end.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 5, 2017)

Ewww enough please with the double entendres. We get it.


----------



## timor (Sep 5, 2017)

I have every year less and less "keepers". I guess I am improving. Somewhere...


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 5, 2017)

timor said:


> I have every year less and less "keepers". I guess I am improving. Somewhere...



Back on post, and along the same lines as you stated, I've become more knowledgeable and more skilled at judging my work and making adjustments. Does that count as improvement???


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 5, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > I have every year less and less "keepers". I guess I am improving. Somewhere...
> ...



Timor- It's possible that you have less keepers because you're more critical of your own work.  Or because you're more confidant in getting the shot in one instead of 20.  

Smoke- I think that's a huge step in the process of becoming better.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 5, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Smoke- I think that's a huge step in the process of becoming better.



Maybe, but knowing what I'm doing wrong and "actually" correcting it is where the rub comes in!


----------



## timor (Sep 5, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Subject worth further exploration I think.
> ...





adhamfo said:


> Thank you for the feedback.
> It's very interesting to see how other people who are not familiar with this type of art react to it.
> Behind every picture is a story. I believe in that. If that's not the case then I wouldn't publish it. But the story is individual and up to you. I have my story on how to interprete this picture. You have yours. Like there heads are cut off haha. If that's what you see in this image then of course this is completely up to you.





smoke665 said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > I have every year less and less "keepers". I guess I am improving. Somewhere...
> ...





SquarePeg said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...


I think so. Getting more critical regarding own deeds is a part of own development. That maybe connected to the process of aging, changes in approach to the world, seeing what others did to reach for excellence and what I can do. In any case game changed. From hunting for good picture to making good one. A chess game.


----------



## yamaha pat (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't think I have improved much since I joined this forum but I'm a newbie. But the ideas on different subjects are what intrigue me. I will be posting these soon and then when the comments and critiques start coming in then the improvements begin.


----------



## jpross123 (Sep 6, 2017)

This year I have been focusing on improving the composition on my photos. I have watched my photos get much better with this goal I have had, and I've noticed that I have a lot more keeper photos when I go out and shoot.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 6, 2017)

Once upon a time people used to wonder if I had studied medicine since the volume of amputations in my photography resembled the work of a surgeon. Nowadays people look at my photos and compliment me on the quality of my camera. So yes, there is improvement there somewhere!


----------



## Madhav Bodas (Sep 17, 2017)

YES. It has improved quite a lot in most areas.  I have started understanding the nuiances of a Mirrorless camera (Fuji XE2). The areas of improvements are in Focusing, exposure, & use of the function switches etc. etc.  Ofcourse, parallely, I would say I have improved in Composition & post-processing as well.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 18, 2017)

I have to say my knowledge has improved at least. I now know my old point and shoot had controls I never knew about until I got my dslr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 18, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...


Wait! There are people who actually only take _*ONE*_ shot of a scene??? I can take an easy dozen ( and not in burst mode either! ). I hope I never get that confident. I am not a betting person


----------



## timor (Sep 18, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > smoke665 said:
> ...


Yeah, film is expensive nowadays. But that depends on what you are shooting. Me, I shoot mostly static objects, I have time to study them and look for the best angles. How AA said, I visualize.  Action photography is different.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 18, 2017)

timor said:


> I have every year less and less "keepers". I guess I am improving. Somewhere...


I am getting more keepers, higher percentage, because I've move from shooting in continuous mode to single shot ... from shooting with a digital camera (reactionarily) to shooting as if I had a film camera (anticipatorily).  I'm shooting with greater thought, more preplanning, waiting for the peak of action ... single frame. Click.


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 18, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I have to say my knowledge has improved at least. I now know my old point and shoot had controls I never knew about until I got my dslr



That's funny. I learned the same thing. Was just joking about this yesterday.


----------



## chuasam (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm improving but it's not all me. I have access to better clients with bigger budgets as I go along.
I work with a better team of Stylists and MUA. I'm better at organising and able to have access to better models for test shots. My old stuff was technically proficient but lacked pizazz and confidence. My newer stuff conveys better emotional response and doesn't just merely get things sharp and nicely lit.


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 10, 2017)

When I go back and look at my early work on Flickr, I'm embarrassed.

My albums of stuff shot on film are better, but it's because I never kept most of that stuff.  The few I did keep aren't that bad, but they aren't nearly as good as I can do now.


----------

